# Free online NREMT Basic CEU's?



## Giant81

I was doing a search online for some free web based training classes to finish up some CEU's for my NREMT recertification coming up very quickly.

With WI not requiring the NREMT certification to stay current, my recert date snuck up on me.  While I can let it lapse and just maintain my WI cert, I figure since I have it, I might as well keep it.  I don't need that many more credits, so I've gone googling online for a place to take a few web based classes.  

I got plenty of hits, but I'm afraid some may be shady.  How would I know if any of these places are actually accredited, and their education credits would be acceptable to use on my recert?

Thanks!


----------



## EpiEMS

You should totally keep it (makes it easier to move, for one)!

CAPCE accreditation (formerly CECBEMS accreditation) is key here. A couple of examples of free CAPCE-accredited courses are below:

- BoundTree "University" (I found 16 CEU offerings here)
- Medic CE offers 1 free CEU class
- 24-7 EMS (shockingly, with as silly a name as they have, they're legitimate) offers some free CEUs, couldn't tell how many


----------



## NomadicMedic

It'll list the accreditation number in the certificate. Just make sure they're CAPCE accredited and you'll be fine.


----------



## firefighter5678

CAPCE accreditation is what makes the CE legitimate. I saw on Facebook that EMTprep is offering 5 free credits right now, https://www.facebook.com/EMTprepcom-112400242156027/. Their CE is CAPCE accredited. Hope this helps!


----------



## Giant81

Thank you to everyone for the help.

I've been doing the Bound tree (need 16hrs conveniently).. .and as I'm entering them I notice they say they are DE credits.  Why is that significant? can I only have so many DE credits as part of my CEUs?


----------



## NomadicMedic

Giant81 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the help.
> 
> I've been doing the Bound tree (need 16hrs conveniently).. .and as I'm entering them I notice they say they are DE credits.  Why is that significant? can I only have so many DE credits as part of my CEUs?



Yes. I don't know your level (EMT or Medic, it's different for both) but the recert guidelines clearly state how many hours of Distributive Education you can have.  It's all broken down here: https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/document/recertification


----------

